# #5 meat grinder



## dacdots (Mar 30, 2007)

I just got an old grinder from my mom and need some parts.Its an ALEXANDERWERK #5 grinder which is a small clamp type unit.Ive done searches for it with little sucess.I need a knife and plates.If anyone has any info on this type grinder please help me out.Thanks,David


----------



## smoked (Mar 30, 2007)

Lem might be able to help...here is the catalog pages with the accessories, a few pages into it has knifes and plates including ones for #5's....

http://www.lemproducts.com/cat06/cat06_grinderacc.pdf


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 30, 2007)

The LEM people are very nice too. If you call and explain what's going on they can recommend what you need. They won't let you buy the wrong thing. Apparently they've been caling me for a week about ordering one wrong blade for my new grinder that was the right size but the wrong thickness. They wouldn't ship anything until they talked to me personally. That's good business!


----------

